
Introduction to Capybara – free online course - alsargent
https://testautomationu.applitools.com/capybara-ruby/
======
alsargent
Test Automation U. just released a new online course today: Introduction to
Capybara. Here's the link:

[https://testautomationu.applitools.com/capybara-
ruby/](https://testautomationu.applitools.com/capybara-ruby/)

For those not familiar, Capybara works with Ruby and is a domain-specific
language (DSL) that comes with built-in methods that allow you to visit a
page, fill in a textbox, click a button, click a link, check a checkbox,
choose a radio button, or select an item from a dropdown and search within a
section of the page.

The instructor is T.J. Maher. You can read more about his background here:

[http://www.tjmaher.com/](http://www.tjmaher.com/)

Hope you like it!

(Disclosure: my company sponsored the creation of this course, and has a small
link to our site at the bottom. That said, Capybara is free open-source
software that is unconnected to my company. The instructor is not an employee
of my company.)

